# هل الانسان يشبه الرب بالشكل



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

عند وجودي هنا وجد امر وهو ان الرب عمل الانسان ادم على شكله ولكن عند ما انزل المسيح قال انه نزل على شكل انسان لكي يكفر عنه الخطايئا 
فهل الانسان (ادم ) ان خلق على شكل الرب  ولماذا نزل الرب على شكل انسان لكي يكفر عنه ويعلمه الصبر والمثوبه وهو شكله انسان يعني لما لم يكن نزوله بذاته


----------



## Kiril (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> فهل الانسان (ادم ) ان خلق على شكل الرب


تك 1: 26 وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض. 
هل تعتبر اجابة كافية؟



> ولماذا نزل الرب على شكل انسان لكي يكفر عنه


يو 3: 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية. 
أتعتبر اجابة كافية لك؟


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب لما لم ينزل بذاته يعني لما اوجد ابن لهذه المهمه


----------



## Kiril (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> طيب لما لم ينزل بذاته يعني لما اوجد ابن لهذه المهمه


تخيل ربنا "بجلالة قدرة" حينزل علي الارض ازاي؟
يعني ربنا اعظم من كل شئ 
اع 7: 49 السماء كرسي لي والارض موطئ لقدميّ 

المثال اللي بنستخدمه هنا و هو ملك يريد ان يري حال شعبه
أليس اسهل ان يلبس ملابس الشعب و ينزل و سطهم ليري احوالهم و يعيش حياتهم
ام ان يدعوهم كلهم في قصره؟

اما ما معنى المسيح ابن الله؟


----------



## هاري فيشنو (13 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عندي الاجابة المفصلة للاسئلة المطروحة ...
ممكن اكتبها بس الاول لازم احكي انه هالاجوبة ماخوذة من ديانات تانية ( الهندوسية والبوذية) ومع انها ما بتناقض الديانة المسيحية بتاتا بل بالعكس بتثبت صحتها..وهي افكار فلسفية اكثر من انها ايمان ...
وتحليل للطبيعة البشرية ..
 الا اني ما بقدر اكتبها الا ان تاكدت من انه هالشي ما بيناقض قوانين المنتدى...
لهيك يا ريت تفيدوني وتخبروني ان كان كتابة هيك جواب مسموح او لا ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

( وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا. فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض. )
(تكوين 1: 26)

عزيزي الاخ علي ايوب 

اولا : الآية تقول : الانسان على صورة الله ، وليس الله على صورة الانسان .

فالتشبيه هنا عن حالة الانسان الروحية وليست الجسدية .

ثانيا : الآية تقول ( على صورتنا كشبهنا . فيتسلطون ) ... 
اجابة عن سؤالك ، فالانسان في صورة الله من ناحية سلطانه على المخلوقات الاخرى ( الانسان فقد هذه المكانة بعد الخطية والسقوط والطرد من محضر الله ) .

ثالثا : الانسان في بعض الامور الروحية مطلوب منه ان يرتقي الى هذه الصورة المخلوق عليها (صفات الله مطلقة ولكن صفاتنا نحن نسبية ) ، فالله يطالب الانسان بالقداسة والسلطان والحكمة واعطاء الروح القيادة في حياته (الانسان الان يعطي الجسد القيادة ) ، 

رابعا: الانسان له ارادة مستقلة وحرة وله روح خالدة (اما في النعيم او العذاب ) وله قدرة على الصنع والابتكار والتطوير .

الخلاصة : التشبيه هنا نسبي وليس حرفي . فالله له الصفات المطلقة ونحن صفاتنا نسبية وان كنا نتعلم من صفات الله (القداسة والرحمة والمحبة والسلطان على خليقة الله .... )


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب المسيح ماهو شكله الان بالسماء


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> تخيل ربنا "بجلالة قدرة" حينزل علي الارض ازاي؟
> يعني ربنا اعظم من كل شئ
> اع 7: 49 السماء كرسي لي والارض موطئ لقدميّ
> 
> ...



الرب نزل وكلم موسى وجه لوجه دون اي عازل راجع العهد القديم بالامس انا قريت هذا الشي فلماذا تستسعب  ان ينزل وهو قد نزل


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> طيب المسيح ماهو شكله الان بالسماء



*نفس شكلة على الارض ..

والكتاب يقول :

كو 1: 15	الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة.*


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> طيب المسيح ماهو شكله الان بالسماء


​ 
المسيح الآن في السماء بالشكل الذي صعد به ، وسوف يأتي مرة اخرى بنفس الشكل ​ 
( 9 ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون.واخذته سحابة عن اعينهم. 10 وفيما كانوا يشخصون الى السماء وهو منطلق اذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض 11 وقالا ايها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الى السماء.ان يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم الى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا الى السماء‏.)
(اعمال 1: 8 - 11)​ 


> الرب نزل وكلم موسى وجه لوجه دون اي عازل راجع العهد القديم بالامس انا قريت هذا الشي فلماذا تستسعب ان ينزل وهو قد نزل ​




​الله في العهد القديم كان يظهر في صورة الناس ايضا ، فلا نستغرب انه عندما كان يكلم موسى كما يكلم الصاحب صاحبه ​ 
يقول الكتاب :
( وكان عمود السحاب اذا دخل موسى الخيمة ينزل ويقف عند باب الخيمة.ويتكلم الرب مع موسى. 10 فيرى جميع الشعب عمود السحاب واقفا عند باب الخيمة.ويقوم كل الشعب ويسجدون كل واحد في باب خيمته ً. 11ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه.واذا رجع موسى الى المحلّة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغلام لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة )
(خروج 33: 9 - 11)​ 
وبنفس القياس ، فعندما قال يعقوب ( اسرائيل ) انه تقابل مع الله وجها لوجه ، فانه تقابل وقتها مع ظهور الله في صورة ( انسان ) ...​ 
(9 فبقي يعقوب وحده.وصارعه انسان حتى طلوع الفجر. ​ *******
30 فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل. قائلا لاني نظرت الله وجها لوجه ونجّيت نفسي.)​ 
(تكوين 32: 24 - 30)​


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب بخصوص نزول الرب وهو قد نزل من قبل لما لم ينزل بذاته مع ان العهد القديم اثبت نزوله بذاته 

ولي تعليق على ما سلف من ردود بس  انتظر الرد بهذا الخصوص النزول بذاته


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> المسيح الآن في السماء بالشكل الذي صعد به ، وسوف يأتي مرة اخرى بنفس الشكل ​
> ( 9 ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون.واخذته سحابة عن اعينهم. 10 وفيما كانوا يشخصون الى السماء وهو منطلق اذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض 11 وقالا ايها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الى السماء.ان يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم الى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا الى السماء‏.)
> (اعمال 1: 8 - 11)​
> 
> ...



اعتذر منك مان وضعت رطلبي مكرر وانت جاوبت 

وعندي اشتقاق من ردك  بان الله نزل على هيات انسان من قبل مع موسى ويعقوب مع اني قرات بس انه تقابل مع موسه ولم اعلم الامنك انه تقابل مع يعقوب لاني لم اكمل العهد القديم بعد

نرجع لموضوعنا اذا الله نزل بهيت انسان لما وجد ابن بما انه يقدر ان ينزل بهيت انسان يعني لما لم ياتي مباشره كما فعل من قبل


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> طيب بخصوص نزول الرب وهو قد نزل من قبل لما لم ينزل بذاته مع ان العهد القديم اثبت نزوله بذاته


 
لا احد يستطيع ان يرى ( ذات الله ) ، ظهورات الله في العهد القديم ، كان الانسان يرى فيها الجسد الانساني الذي ظهر الله به ، وليس ( ذات الله ) !!!!!


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> لا احد يستطيع ان يرى ( ذات الله ) ، ظهورات الله في العهد القديم ، كان الانسان يرى فيها الجسد الانساني الذي ظهر الله به ، وليس ( ذات الله ) !!!!!



معك انا بهذا بان الرب نزل على هيات انسان لا اختلف معاك بهاذا راجع الرد رقم 12 وهو لماذا بما ان الرب نزل من قبل بهيت انسان لموسى ويعقوب لماذا لم يكرر الامر بنزوله مره اخرى بهيات انسان لماذا اوجد ابن


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> اعتذر منك مان وضعت رطلبي مكرر وانت جاوبت
> 
> وعندي اشتقاق من ردك بان الله نزل على هيات انسان من قبل مع موسى ويعقوب مع اني قرات بس انه تقابل مع موسه ولم اعلم الامنك انه تقابل مع يعقوب لاني لم اكمل العهد القديم بعد
> 
> نرجع لموضوعنا اذا الله نزل بهيت انسان لما وجد ابن بما انه يقدر ان ينزل بهيت انسان يعني لما لم ياتي مباشره كما فعل من قبل


 

ابن الله ، هو ظهور الله في صورة انسان في العهد الجديد :

(ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس5 ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني.)
(غلاطية 4: 4 - 5)

ظهورات الله في العهد القديم ، كان لها غرض محدد ومباشر ، توصيل رسالة شخصية ، ورسالة عامة ( ان الله ممكن ان يتجسد في صورة الناس ) 

اما تجسد الله في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح ، فهو له غرض الفداء ، ولهذا كان يجب ان يدخل العالم كما يدخل كل البشر ( مولودا من امرأة ) ولانه الله ، فقد جاء بدون زرع بشر ( بدون رجل ) ، وهذه المعجزة هي تحقيق للنبؤة في العهد القديم بمجيء الله الى العالم مولودا من عذراء ( اشعياء 7: 14) و ( اشعياء 9: 6)

(فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس 15 ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية . 16 لانه حقا ليس يمسك الملائكة بل يمسك نسل ابراهيم17 من ثم كان ينبغي ان يشبه اخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيما ورئيس كهنة امينا في ما للّه حتى يكفّر خطايا الشعب. )
(عبرانيين 2: 14 - 17)


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تواخذني لامر معقد علي بهذا الخصوص لادري الوصف اثنان وليس واحد يعني اب وابن وهم الاثنان بالسماء الان 

واوجد الابن لان المده الي رح يكون بها على الارض اطول من المده السابقه لنزوله


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> لا تواخذني لامر معقد علي بهذا الخصوص لادري الوصف اثنان وليس واحد يعني اب وابن وهم الاثنان بالسماء الان
> 
> واوجد الابن لان المده الي رح يكون بها على الارض اطول من المده السابقه لنزوله


 
الله غير محكوم بالزمن ، كما انه لم يوجد الابن لان المدة طويلة او قصيرة !!!!

المسيح هو ( الله الظاهر في الجسد) ولانه مولود من العذراء ، فمن هو ابوه ؟؟؟

لماذا لا تحاول ان تقرأ الانجيل لكي تتعرف على العقيدة المسيحية اكثر ؟؟؟


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تواخذني لاني اكثر من الاسيله 

المسيح الان بالسماء والله بالسماء 

ما طبيعت عمل المسيح الان بالسماء هل يرزق المخلوقات  جميعها ام من امن به فقط 

والله يتوكل بامر من لم ومن بالابن 

لو قلت هذا الكلام  او ما دار بخلدي من اسيله هل هذا كلام منطقي  ام هناك تفسير اخر عندكم لطبيعت ما هو عليه المسيح الان بالسماء


----------



## Kiril (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> المسيح الان بالسماء والله بالسماء


المسيح هو الله يا عزيزي...............المسيح هو و اقتبس من نيو مان


> المسيح هو ( الله الظاهر في الجسد)


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> المسيح هو الله يا عزيزي...............المسيح هو و اقتبس من نيو مان



اذن لا يوجد ابن لان الله هو المسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> لا تواخذني لاني اكثر من الاسيله





علي ايوب قال:


> المسيح الان بالسماء والله بالسماء
> 
> ما طبيعت عمل المسيح الان بالسماء هل يرزق المخلوقات جميعها ام من امن به فقط
> 
> ...





الاخ الفاضل على ايوب 

اولا : ليس هناك اي مشكلة في طرح الاسئلة بطريقتك المهذبة 

ثانيا : في العقيدة المسيحية نؤمن باله واحد ولكن وحدانيته ليست هي الوحدانية البسيطة ، بل هي وحدانية ( جامعة مانعة ) .

بمعنى 

نؤمن ان الله موجود بذاته ، عاقل وناطق بكلمته ، حي بروحه القدوس .
هذه العقيدة هي ( الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ) .

وفي هذا ايضا الانسان يشبه الله ( فالانسان مثلث ايضا لانه مخلوق من روح ونفس وجسد ) .
ليس معنى هذا ان الانسان ثلاثة اناس ، بل انسان واحد ولكنه مثلث .

هذا الكلام لتقريب الكلام لعقل الانسان ، فالله اعلى من ان يستطيع اي انسان او اي عقل او يحتويه او ان يلم به ، لان لو استطاع اي عقل ان يحتوي الله ويدركه ، فان عقل الانسان في هذه الحالة سيكون اكبر من الله نفسه ، وبالطبع فهذا الاله لا يستحق العبادة او التأليه .


اذا ، فالله واحد في السماء ، وان كان المسيح صعد بالجسد ، فهذا لكي يشفع لنا ، ولكن ليس معنى هذا ان في السماء الهين !!!! 

وكما قلت لك ، ان الله اكبر من ان نضعه في عقولنا ، ولكننا نصدق ما يقوله عن ذاته في الكتاب المقدس .

يمكن ان نفهم قوانين الله للبشر ووصاياه لنا نحن البشر ، ولكن لا يمكن ان نناقش جوهر الله ، ولا نعرف عن الله الا القدر الذي يعلنه عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس .

اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة قدمت شيئا لسؤالك


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

الصحيح وليس تنقيص من قدركم لا سمح الله فانتم تبدعون بالردود ولكن 

اسبح المر معقد اكثر من قبل بالنسبه لي وما وحت من اجوبتكم انا سالت عن المسيح وقيل لي بالردود انه بالسماء 

وهنا تسالت عن طبيعت عمله بالسماء قيل انه هو الله  وتساالت اذا لا يوجد ابن 

وكل مره يتشتت عقلي عن الاستيعاب ويطرح بذهني سوال جديد


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> الصحيح وليس تنقيص من قدركم لا سمح الله فانتم تبدعون بالردود ولكن
> 
> اسبح المر معقد اكثر من قبل بالنسبه لي وما وحت من اجوبتكم انا سالت عن المسيح وقيل لي بالردود انه بالسماء
> 
> ...


 

الموضوع بحسب ما تجعله انت بسيط او معقد 

دعني اضع لك سؤال ، واجابتك عنه سوف تجعل الامر مفهوما لديك .

هل الله موجود بذاته لم يخلقه احد ام انه مخلوق ؟؟

هل الله عاقل في السماء او غير عاقل ؟؟؟

هل الله حي او غير حي ؟؟؟

الاجابة الاولى ، هي الله الآب ، الثانية هي الله الآبن (او الكلمة ) ، الثالثة هي الله الروح القدس .

ليس ثلاث آلهة ، ولكن ثلاث (تعيينات ) او ( صفات ذاتيه ) لله الواحد .

المسيح ، هو ظهور الله في صورة الناس مولودا من عذراء لتتميم الخلاص والفداء .

واضحة الصورة ام لم تتضح بعد ؟؟


----------



## Kiril (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> قيل انه هو الله وتساالت اذا لا يوجد ابن


عزيزي هل قرأت الرابط الذي وضعته لك في الصفحة الاولي لتعرف اكثر عن المسيح ابن الله؟


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الموضوع بحسب ما تجعله انت بسيط او معقد
> 
> دعني اضع لك سؤال ، واجابتك عنه سوف تجعل الامر مفهوما لديك .
> 
> ...



سامحني بس الامر تعقد اكثر بالنسبه لي 



هل الله موجود بذاته لم يخلقه احد ام انه مخلوق ؟؟

هل الله عاقل في السماء او غير عاقل ؟؟؟

هل الله حي او غير حي ؟؟؟

*هنا صفه*

الاجابة الاولى ، هي الله الآب ، الثانية هي الله الآبن (او الكلمة ) ، الثالثة هي الله الروح القدس .

وهنا تشخيص او تجسيم لا اعرف الكلمه المناسبه 


فما دخل الصفه بالشكل  وهنا اصبح ثلاثه اشكال


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

والمسيح كلمه ام وجود الله بالرحم يعني هل المسيح كلمه ام ذات الله برحم وانسان


----------



## Kiril (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> الاجابة الاولى ، هي الله الآب ، الثانية هي الله الآبن (او الكلمة ) ، الثالثة هي الله الروح القدس .
> 
> وهنا تشخيص او تجسيم


طبعا لأ يا عزيزي..............هي الروح مجسمة او مجسدة؟

للمزيد عن التثليث و التوحيد

ام اعتراضك فقط علي "الله الابن"؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> والمسيح كلمه ام وجود الله بالرحم يعني هل المسيح كلمه ام ذات الله برحم وانسان


 
الله الكلمة (الابن) موجود منذ الازل ، والتجسد حدث في ملء الزمن أي في وقت محدد بالتاريخ ، جاء الله الكلمة مولودا من العذراء مريم في صورة الناس ( يسوع المسيح )


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الله الكلمة (الابن) موجود منذ الازل ، والتجسد حدث في ملء الزمن أي في وقت محدد بالتاريخ ، جاء الله الكلمة مولودا من العذراء مريم في صورة الناس ( يسوع المسيح )



يعني كلمة وليس ذاته لان الشخص لما يحضر غير لما يبعث رساله شفويه مع احد


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> سامحني بس الامر تعقد اكثر بالنسبه لي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

دعني اتفق معك مبدئيا ، فاذا قلنا ان ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) هي صفات الله الذاتية ، هل هذا يجيب على سؤالك ؟؟؟

بمعنى ان لكي يكون الله هو الاله الذي يستحق العبادة فهو 

الموجود بذاته أو واجب الوجود بدون او يوجده غيره ( الآب )
العاقل والناطق بكلمته ( الابن ) 
الحي بروحه ( الروح القدس ) 

هل هناك صفة اخرى يمكن اضافتها الى هذه الصفات الاساسية او الذاتية لله ؟؟؟ والتي بدونها ينتفي كون الله هو الاله الحقيقي وحده ؟؟؟

(همسة في اذنك) لن تجد اي صفة اخرى تستطيع ان تقول انها صفة ذاتية من صفات الله .


اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي ايوب 









*يعني كلمة وليس ذاته لان الشخص لما يحضر غير لما يبعث رساله شفويه مع احد*








اذا كنت تقصد بالرسالة اي الورق ، فنعم ، الورق غير الشخص 
ولكن مضمون الرسالة ومحتواها ( الكلمة ) هي تحتوي على نفس ما يحتويه (عقل ) الشخص ، فالكلمة هي تعبير عن ذات الشخص . الشخص وكلمته او عقله هو شخص واحد .


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> دعني اتفق معك مبدئيا ، فاذا قلنا ان ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) هي صفات الله الذاتية ، هل هذا يجيب على سؤالك ؟؟؟
> 
> بمعنى ان لكي يكون الله هو الاله الذي يستحق العبادة فهو
> 
> ...



رساله شفويه وليس ورقيه يعني حضر فولان مراسم العزاء  غير لما يكون باعث ممثل عنه 
وقد مثل فولان السيد فولان لكي يعزي بالنيابه عنه

هنا كان موجود بشخصه والثانيه كان  موبعوث بالنيابه عنه


----------



## علي ايوب (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*الحي بروحه ( الروح القدس ) *


هل الله له روح


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> رساله شفويه وليس ورقيه يعني حضر فولان مراسم العزاء غير لما يكون باعث ممثل عنه
> وقد مثل فولان السيد فولان لكي يعزي بالنيابه عنه​
> 
> هنا كان موجود بشخصه والثانيه كان موبعوث بالنيابه عنه​


 


سؤالك ببساطة اجابها الكتاب المقدس في قوله :​ 
[q-bible]

(الرسالة الى العبرانيين )​


الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة
2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين
3 الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي
4 صائرا اعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث اسما افضل منهم
5 لانه لمن من الملائكة قال قط انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك.وايضا انا اكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا.
6 وايضا متى ادخل البكر الى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله.
7 وعن الملائكة يقول الصانع ملائكته رياحا وخدامه لهيب نار.
8 واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.​​
[/q-bible]


الرسالة سواء شفوية يحملها انسان او ورقية ، محتوى الرسالة نفسها ( كلمة الرسالة ) هي تعبير عن عقل وذات الشخص الذي ارسلها ....

فكل الانبياء كانوا يحملون رسالة الله شفويا ، ولكن السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد هو رسالة الله الحية في صورة الناس 

يمكنك متابعة القراءة للرسالة وستتعلم منها الكثير​​



> *الحي بروحه ( الروح القدس ) *​​
> 
> 
> 
> هل الله له روح​​


 

الله هو روح (كائن روحاني ) ، وهو حي بروحه القدوس​​


----------



## علي ايوب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

للاسف الايات تبين انه ابن  كيان اخر غير الاب وامر ان تسجد له الملاكه من قبل الاب  والملايكه راوه لذلك مجدوه وسجدو له الابن وجلوسه جنب الراب كما يجلس الابن جنب ابيه 

 و من اوجد الروح بالرب


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2009)

علي ايوب قال:


> للاسف الايات تبين انه ابن كيان اخر غير الاب وامر ان تسجد له الملاكه من قبل الاب والملايكه راوه لذلك مجدوه وسجدو له الابن وجلوسه جنب الراب كما يجلس الابن جنب ابيه
> 
> و من اوجد الروح بالرب


 
وضعت لك النص للرد فقط على جزئية ( الرسالة والمرسل ) 

اما عن ازلية الابن ، فهذا موضوع آخر ، ثابت في الكتاب المقدس في مواضع كثيرة .

لا يمكن ان تستخرج العقيدة كلها من آية او سفر واحد من الكتاب ، العقيدة المسيحية في الكتاب المقدس كله ، فلا تحاسبني على وضع نص للرد على كلمة او سؤال ، بانه هو العقيدة المسيحية ، او انك لا ترى فيها اجابة سؤال آخر .

مع ملاحظة ، ان الله يستخدم بعض المصطلحات والتعبيرات اللغوية التي نفهمها نحن للتعبير عن شيء لا نفهمه ولا نراه ، فالآب والابن والروح القدس ، هي تعبيرات لغوية للتعبير عن الله الذي لايمكن ان تحتويه الكلمات او اللغة .


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزي
الاب"الذات" و الابن"العقل / الكلمة" و الروح القدس"روح الله فالله روح ليس ملموس / مادي" منذ الازل
و لكن الكلمة المتجسدة "السيد المسيح" و اقتبس من الاية
"كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه "


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2009)

تم حذف المشاركات المسيئة
يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ علي أيوب
سألت إن كان الله يشبه شكل الإنسان و قلنا لا ليس بالشكل الفيزيائي
لماذا الجرجة و اللف بالموضوع؟


----------



## علي ايوب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اعتذر ياسيد روك ولكن استفسارات واسيله دخالجني عند ما ارا اي رد يريد تبسيط لكي استوعب المساله 

وارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري


----------



## agaphy (15 سبتمبر 2009)

عزيزى على ايوب 
    سلام ونعمه الرب يسوع 
أرجو منك يأخى ان تقراْ جيدا الاصحاح الاول من سفر التكوين وليكون لك بركة اقراء بإهتمام فالله قادر أن يكشف لك مبين السطور 
agaphy


----------



## سيف الدين قطز (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير فإن الله الكامل فى ذاته وصفاته وأقواله وأفعاله المنزه عن كل نقص وعيب فتعالى الله الملك الحق


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

سيف الدين قطز قال:


> ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير فإن الله الكامل فى ذاته وصفاته وأقواله وأفعاله المنزه عن كل نقص وعيب فتعالى الله الملك الحق


 

نتفق تماما مع ما تفضلت به 

الله ليس له مثيل ، في الكلام عن جوهر وذات الله ( يمكنني ان اضع لك عشرات الايات من الكتاب المقدس التي تنزه الله عن الشبيه والمثل ) .

ولكن ليس في الشكل ، الله ليس له شكلا ، وله قادر على ان يتجسد في صورة الناس ، هذا شيء مختلف تماما ..

لقد اعلن الله في الكتاب المقدس عن انه ظهر في صورة الناس في العهد القديم ، وانه تجسد مولودا من عذراء في صورة السيد يسوع المسيح .

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

rogh007 قال:


> مين مجنون يسدق الكلام


 
يبدو من اسلوبك الركيك ان سنك صغير ، فهل من الممكن ان تضع رأيك باحترام ؟؟
ورجاء ان تعطي نفسك فرصة لقراءة الموضوع كاملا قبل المشاركة في الرد واتهام الآخرين بالجنون .


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2009)

rogh007 قال:


> انا اخاف ان بمجرد التلفظ بهذا الكلام  قيغضي الله عليا




*هذة الجملة مع انها صدرت عن شاب صغير السن ولكنها تجسد الواقع الإسلامى حقيقة

فإن المسلم يخاف ان يفكر بعقله فى الأمور خوفا من بطش إلهه 

ويخاف ان يتبع الحق

الآية 
الا وانتم مسلمون

وتعليقى عجبى على هذا الدين الذى لايتيح لمعتنقيه التفكير فيه على الأقل*​


----------



## تونى وائل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ما عدا الخطية وحدها


----------

